# Symptoms



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

I'm so not happy today. I was treated for Graves Disease around a month ago, put on Methimazole 10 mgs twice a day. Now my T's are in the normal range so I need to cut my Methimazole in half. I'm a mega *****!! Cutting down slowly and having symptoms for the first time since being diagnosed. Neck spasms are the worst ever, tired as all heck and sick to my stomach. Wow, never thought I could feel so crappy!! Check my blood in three weeks to see how things are coming alone, jest hope I don't get worse in the mean time. I feel so bad for some of you going through worse times than I am.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Did your doctor suggest a long term treatment plan? Are you on ATD's to get your levels down to attempt remission or is surgery or RAI in your future? I am sorry you're not feeling well, it stinks.


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Jest the Methminazole. She said sometimes it goes into remission. My T-4 is 1.2 and T-3 is 3.5 I should feel better, but I sure don't. Hope this is normal.


----------



## blueyes (Feb 15, 2013)

Could you share your latest blood test results and the ranges (see my signature for an example)? I'm far less experienced with thyroid levels than others on this board, but it's possible (probable?) that your levels aren't where your body wants them, even if they do fall within the "acceptable" ranges.


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Actually, I was doing good until I was told to cut my methimazole dosage in half. From 20mgs to 10mgs. That's when I had problems with all these symptoms. I'm sure my body isn't the least bit happy at this point.
T 4 Was 4.2 Now 1.2
T 3 Was 17.6 Now 3.5


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wyspur said:


> Actually, I was doing good until I was told to cut my methimazole dosage in half. From 20mgs to 10mgs. That's when I had problems with all these symptoms. I'm sure my body isn't the least bit happy at this point.
> T 4 Was 4.2 Now 1.2
> T 3 Was 17.6 Now 3.5


Have you had a radioactive uptake scan (RAIU?) Have you had these tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Are you on a beta-blocker? And finally, have you let your doctor know you feel awful on this lower dose?


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Yes to all, will do more blood work in three weeks. No beta blockers. I'm only a few months into this.


----------

